# fav feeder fish



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

favorate feeder and any entertaining storys
just getting ideas


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

I used to have a 60 US Gallon Cichlid tank back in high school and I had this Convict that would always eat feeders in the following manner:
1.) Eat the eyes so that the fish was blind
2.) Eat the tail fin so that the fish was slow
3.) Eat the other fins so that the fish was even slower
4.) Eat the mouth/nose/face/head so that the fish was basically decapitated
5.) Eat the remains

It was the weirdest thing to watch... Methodical carnage - He was an evil fish!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

the moues video on this site rocks


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I like seeing how long giant danios can last in my tank wit my rhom. I had 6 once and he ate them at a rate of 1 a night.


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

the mouse video is cool


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I put 40 feeders in the tank with my 2 spilos, they bit off all of their tails until they were all floating upside down looking at the terror of death comming up for them.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Oscars go quick in my tank but I had this Green Terrors that lasted a month. He would chase my caribe around that tank. Next thing I knew he was missing his face. Then when I went to Laughlin for a week I came back and there was no sign of him. 
On a side note EVERY TIME I feed a live fish my Ps go through a growth spurt.


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

that is some crazy stuff man


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

can't wait for mine to be that big


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I had a 4" red devil in with a 12" TSN. The RD would steal feeders from the TSN even right outta the mouth.

There were once the RD bite down on a feeder from the back, with the head still sticking out. The TSN senses movement and did a quick snap at the RD's face. The RD got head slammed pretty hard, was shaking his head left and right abit kinda dizzy

..but poor feeder got his eyes knocked right off from the impact.

TSN Rulezzzz


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My 6" RD going up against my breeding pair of RB and 1 Cariba. It was the coolest feeder show every. THey battled and while the Male RB were going at it, the cariba came up and bite his forehead and took out a fat chunk. Then from there on it was over. The female then came up and bit him in the asshole and the male ripped off his jaw and more of the head got taken off and the tails were all chomped off.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I have some mouse frenzy pics on the forum and i have some vids but i think its too nasty for you guys to see. May start up too much contraversy, see how lately it happened so imma refrain from making a mistake. But the pics already is nasty....


----------

